# LACS RG 7 HAS LANDED !!! (pics)



## chest rockwell (Aug 23, 2007)

fed ex was a day early.....sweet!!!


----------



## Leon (Aug 23, 2007)

that's pretty hot! how does it play? what's the neck like?


----------



## nyck (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey man, I'll be seeing you guys Oct 2nd with Suicide Silence. I hope to see that guitar there! It looks absolutly awesome.


----------



## yevetz (Aug 23, 2007)

awesome....

can I mastrubate on your guitar ? 

how much it was?


----------



## 220BX (Aug 23, 2007)

really nice looking guitar!!!


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 23, 2007)

Fucking nice fretwork on that thing. How does it feel man?


----------



## darren (Aug 23, 2007)

Sweet. A little too bright of a "cherry sunburst" for my taste, but gorgeous none the less.


----------



## B Lopez (Aug 23, 2007)

Reverse headstock - Oh Yeah!

Looks good dude.


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 23, 2007)

Congrats Buz that's gorgeous


----------



## Drache713 (Aug 23, 2007)

Good fucking Christ, that thing is hot!


----------



## Popsyche (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## Drew (Aug 23, 2007)

Maple fretboard = sex. Nice.


----------



## Seedawakener (Aug 23, 2007)

omfg.... omfg.... omfg... BEST LOOKING IBANEZ EVER!!!.... ABSOLUTELY!... OMFG.... OMFG... OMFG... I just came...


----------



## Donnie (Aug 23, 2007)

Whoa!


----------



## Scarve (Aug 23, 2007)

You, goddamn endorsee!


----------



## Jason (Aug 23, 2007)

I knew people would lose there minds  Very nice I love maple fretboards..


----------



## Groff (Aug 23, 2007)

+1 for maple fretboard


----------



## noodles (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm usually not much of an Ibby guy, but that guitar looks absolutely amazing. Mahogany body and neck, I assume?

Total old school Les Paul top > *


----------



## Rick (Aug 23, 2007)

Wow, she's nice.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 23, 2007)

dude! maple fretboard _and_ a reverse headstock!
that's killer, man. congrats.


----------



## djpharoah (Aug 23, 2007)

Killer RG7 man...

How did you score this one? and whose name is on the headstock.?


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 23, 2007)

djpharoah said:


> Killer RG7 man...
> 
> How did you score this one? and whose name is on the headstock.?



that would be Buz McGrath's name on the headstock.
because he is Buz McGrath.


----------



## chest rockwell (Aug 23, 2007)

thanks yallz... this is currently the best playing guitar i own. i had the neck designed to universe specs, so its real thin,and fast. recessed knob & jem style input jack are other features not pictured.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Aug 23, 2007)

Awesome. Is everyone getting new LACS artist guitars choosing reverse headstocks or is that something that Ibanez is just doing lately?


----------



## mustang-monk (Aug 23, 2007)

that is freaking awesome, nice maple fretboard n reverse headstock, just great


----------



## Leon (Aug 23, 2007)

i can sorta see the recessed knob in the 2nd pic... what's the purpose? also, kinda on the side, do you run the EMG's at 9v or 18v?


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 23, 2007)

chest rockwell said:


> thanks yallz... this is currently the best playing guitar i own. i had the neck designed to universe specs, so its real thin,and fast. recessed knob & jem style input jack are other features not pictured.



i have to go see you guys live now, just to see this in person.

coming to california anytime soon?



Leon said:


> i can sorta see the recessed knob in the 2nd pic... what's the purpose? also, kinda on the side, do you run the EMG's at 9v or 18v?



does the 18V mod have much of a difference?


----------



## sakeido (Aug 23, 2007)

I was trying to figure out how you got a LACS but if you are in Unearth, that explains it all. I saw you guys when you came through Calgary with Dimmu and am seeing you again when you come through in October cuz the mix at the Dimmu show was terrible and I couldn't hear you or Ken at all

Sick guitar man. I like that maple fretboard!


----------



## technomancer (Aug 23, 2007)

Absoultely killer 

Neck through or bolt on?


----------



## Ken (Aug 23, 2007)

chest rockwell said:


> thanks yallz... this is currently the best playing guitar i own. i had the neck designed to universe specs, so its real thin,and fast. recessed knob & jem style input jack are other features not pictured.



Oh, like early UVs? The early ones I had were pretty thin, but I had a UV777PBK, and the neck is much thicker.

Congrats on the guitar. Us Ibby fanboys love it, but then again, you knew we would.  It's very cool of you to share the photos.


----------



## Regor (Aug 23, 2007)

I must be the only one who thinks your RGA7 is better.  

So does this mean you'll be selling the RGA7 anytime soon?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 23, 2007)

Mmmmm maple, nice \m/


----------



## B Lopez (Aug 23, 2007)

Regor said:


> I must be the only one who thinks your RGA7 is better.
> 
> So does this mean you'll be selling the RGA7 anytime soon?


Nah. The RGA7 BURIES this one. It's still nice though.

And who in their right mind would sell that RGA7 (to anyone but me)?


----------



## Rick (Aug 23, 2007)

Man, they're not coming anywhere near Austin. I'd love to see that badboy live.


----------



## Ken (Aug 23, 2007)

Hmm. I've never heard any Unearth, so I went to unearth.com, and, well, I'd like to send a big  to domain squaters everywhere. Fuckers.

What's the band's website? Anyone have a favorite album to recommend?


----------



## Regor (Aug 23, 2007)

Ken said:


> Hmm. I've never heard any Unearth, so I went to unearth.com, and, well, I'd like to send a big  to domain squaters everywhere. Fuckers.
> 
> What's the band's website? Anyone have a favorite album to recommend?



Amazing what will happen if you Google "Unearth" and hit "I'm Feeling Lucky"

UNEARTH


----------



## midian (Aug 23, 2007)

...volume knob placement just fuckin rules  congrats


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 23, 2007)

Regor said:


> Amazing what will happen if you Google "Unearth" and hit "I'm Feeling Lucky"
> 
> UNEARTH



what a rad site!


----------



## yetti (Aug 23, 2007)

I deem the fact that the tour with August Burns Red doesn't stop in Atlanta false.  

that RG7  


Buz, will this one be going on any tours?


----------



## Rick (Aug 23, 2007)

I love The Oncoming Storm.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 23, 2007)

Wow, that thing is completely bitchin'
How long did it take Tak (im guessing he built it) to finish it?


----------



## BCrowell (Aug 23, 2007)

Dang! Such sweet beauty!  I love everything but the pups! Gratz! 

You know, people desire fame for many different reasons.... me...well I just want to be well known enough so LACS will make my next guitar!


----------



## eelblack2 (Aug 23, 2007)

That is so very YESPLZ.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 23, 2007)

yetti said:


> I deem the fact that the tour with August Burns Red doesn't stop in Atlanta false.
> 
> that RG7
> 
> ...



Not to hijack, but ABR = god \m/


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 23, 2007)

As a huge Unearth fan I have to say (hi Buz!) that guitar is fantastic. Next time you guys are near Northern Virginia (or Philly if I'm back home when you come around) I hope to see that guitar on stage!  Now with that out of the way, sell me your red RGA-7 please!   One of the very few Ibanez guitars I would gladly own!


----------



## skinhead (Aug 23, 2007)

It can't be real man! It's insane.

I like a lot the flamed maple with the burst and the reversed headstock. Congrats


----------



## bostjan (Aug 23, 2007)

That's one of the nicest RG's I have ever seen.

Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## addictedtopain (Aug 23, 2007)

Buz that is soo nice, i love you old S7620 tho, if Your willing to sell i would be Way more than willing to buy )))
to own a guitar by one of my most fav guitarists, would be a dream


----------



## playstopause (Aug 23, 2007)

Reverse headstock for the motherf*ckin' win!!!
It's absolutely gorgeous!

Now... Can we get pictures that are not upside down?


----------



## Michael (Aug 23, 2007)

Dear lord. That looks yummy.


----------



## Shannon (Aug 23, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful! I'm loving the maple fretboard.


----------



## 7slinger (Aug 23, 2007)

Love it, looks awesome...if it plays as good as it looks, then you've got to be one happy puppy right now

about the only thing I'd change is the EMGs, otherwise I'd buy that sucka


----------



## Pirelli (Aug 23, 2007)

Wow, that thing is beyond amazing.

Congrats!


----------



## Cyanide_Anima (Aug 23, 2007)

holy shit. that guitar is pure pwn. fucking sweeeeeeeeeeet. unearth kicks ass btw.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Aug 23, 2007)

Amazing sir.


----------



## eleven59 (Aug 23, 2007)

It's nice, but to me, the list goes:

1) Your RGA
2) Dave Weiner's new one
3) Dave Weiner's HSS
4) This
5) Any other Ibanez

 It's still great, there's just 3 that I like slightly better (and since I'm not as much of an Ibanez fan as I used to be, there's other guitars I'd like even better than the ones I listed above). 

But yes, very very nice


----------



## Lankles (Aug 23, 2007)

Argh, if you'd brought that to the Brisbane show (unfinished though it was) I would have been too busy staring at it to make it onstage during the Zombie Autopilot solo. 

Must get back to gawking over the photos now.

[/fanboy]


----------



## yellowv (Aug 23, 2007)

Friggin awesome Buz!!!  I am also a big Unearth fan. The Stings of Conscience is one of the best metal albums EVAR!!! Are those 707's or 81-7's? The maple board rocks.


----------



## chest rockwell (Aug 23, 2007)

thanks dudes!!! thems are 707s


----------



## stretcher7 (Aug 24, 2007)

That is perfection! Good work!


----------



## etohk (Aug 24, 2007)

that is stunning, can we expect to see you playing it live?


----------



## Ext789 (Aug 24, 2007)

oh WOW! oh my the fretboard! looks amazing. congrats


----------



## m3ta1head (Aug 24, 2007)

DO WANT


----------



## Tristoner7 (Aug 24, 2007)

Congrats man, thats an awesome guitar, I like the maple fretboard, looks killer. What made you go with a maple ? Also are you and Ken gonna get a sig series or anything anytime soon ?


----------



## mat091285 (Aug 24, 2007)

Sorry for this stupid question ... but type and brand of strap is this? I have a Ibanez K7 with the case .. the case ... really does not fit the strap that i got .... for the guitar .. since the Case .. is molded so purrfectly that it does not like the guitar move around in the case .. so their is rarely even a gap for the guitar strap ... 

help!


----------



## Alpo (Aug 24, 2007)

Oooo, that's a nice guitar! I love the maple board, and the offset dots on the 12th fret are classy.  The finish is very nice, too.


----------



## Naren (Aug 24, 2007)

Awesome guitar, Buz.  I would love to see how that'd look with an ebony fretboard. One of the guitars I want most is your RGA7. I would buy that guitar if it were a production model. 

I saw you guys at Loud Park in Makuhari, Japan last October and you guys definitely had the best sound and put on the best show out of all the bands in those 2 days. You and Ken played a lot of really sweet sevens, too.


----------



## Slayer89 (Aug 24, 2007)

That thing is nothing short of orgasmic. I saw you guys in Mountain at last years Ozzfest and you guys (along with SYL) were probably one of my 2 favorite acts. I'm going to try and make it to the fresno show in October.


----------



## the.godfather (Aug 24, 2007)

Gorgeous guitar Buz, nice choice of options!  

Can't wait to see it the next time Unearth are on UK shores.


----------



## heavy7-665 (Aug 24, 2007)

that guitar is AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!That and ken's explorer 7!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Aug 24, 2007)

Congrats on the new ax, Buz . It's always nice to see inception pics of instruments that will soon bring mahem to the masses


----------



## Lucky Seven (Aug 24, 2007)

VERY MUCH WANT


----------



## Decipher (Aug 24, 2007)

Sweet axe Buz!! Hopefully when you guys are in Calgary in October, you'll be sportin' that beauty!!


----------



## Stitch (Aug 24, 2007)

I'd take an S7420FMTW over it, but that's just me.  

Very old-school-Gibson, sir. Very nice.


----------



## SevenatoR (Aug 24, 2007)

Maple board and a lefty stock. Wow. That's THE one.

Hey...who's the dude in my avatar pic?  

AAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAA!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 24, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> I'd take an S7420FMTW over it, but that's just me.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 24, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


>



Shut it, Carvin fanboi.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 24, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Shut it, Carvin fanboi.



that's funny you say that.
i'm actually considering selling all of my nice carvins and using the money for a kxk or custom body and neck.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 24, 2007)

...or an Ibanez!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 24, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> ...or an Ibanez!



unless its buz's RGA7 (or any RGA7 with a trem, in fact), no.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 24, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> i'm actually considering selling all of my *"nice"* carvins and using the money for a kxk or custom body and neck.



I just realised, how can you have any Carvins to sell?


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 24, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> I just realised, how can you have any Carvins to sell?



you're a dick.



edit: me, bulb, ken, and matt should get together and beat the shit out of you and oz.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 24, 2007)

bulb wouldn't hurt me...and I have a Scandiouijan spray to defeat you!


----------



## GodBlessTexas (Aug 24, 2007)

As a lover of maple necked Ibanez guitars (they are my super hero weakness - I own 5) and reverse headstocks, I gotta say that's beautiful! Jealousy is not in my nature, but I am envious of that beauty.


----------



## stretcher7 (Aug 25, 2007)

It's good to be the king eh?


----------



## Rick (Aug 25, 2007)

Must be nice.


----------



## Jerich (Aug 25, 2007)

I noticed alot of lacs now with maple fretboards this is a good sign....i just seen this guitar live the other day...I just dream of the same guitar without emgs...and my pickups in it...OOoowww yeah!!! m^-A--P-L.....E....


----------



## Shawn (Aug 25, 2007)

Beautiful guitar.  I really love that maple fretboard and reversed headstock too. Congrats, Buz!


----------



## kmanick (Aug 25, 2007)

very cool, I'm normally not much of an Ibby fan but this one and Dave Wieners' new one could make a convert out of me yet.


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Aug 25, 2007)

Wow, this thing is amazing! 

BTW Buz, I just started listening to Unearth recently and your music kicks ass. I haven't heard a song that I didn't like. Hope you guys stop by the Bay Area sometime, I'd definitely check it out.


----------



## purple_hazer (Aug 25, 2007)

cant say i dig the tunes all that much but hey. you have rediculously good taste in guitars (tbf, the riffage is pretty pwn, just not my favorite vocals)


----------



## eleven59 (Aug 26, 2007)

I dunno, I've never been a huge fan of maple boards (the only real exception being on Tele-style guitars). Why are they so lusted after?

Is this like the general fascination with blondes (which I also don't understand)?


----------



## Miek (Aug 26, 2007)

I dont know, I guess I might have picked up on it because it's a "fad" but I wanted one before I even saw Dave Weiners newest 7 and Buz's.
It's something I started to want after I first so the Loomis I think. I love ebony, but on some guitars it looks boring so I go for maple which has the similar quality i like ebony for: Not being rosewood.


----------



## purple_hazer (Aug 26, 2007)

blue and maple is my favorite


but then again, blue and ebony can easily be equally pwn if not pwner


----------



## Miek (Aug 26, 2007)

repaint the shitlock to be blue and then coat the fretboard of it in tar


----------



## maliciousteve (Aug 26, 2007)

eleven59 said:


> I dunno, I've never been a huge fan of maple boards (the only real exception being on Tele-style guitars). Why are they so lusted after?
> 
> Is this like the general fascination with blondes (which I also don't understand)?



Because maple fretboards have a slightly 'snappier' and brighter tone. Which helps when using alot of distortion as it helps bring the guitar out more in the mix.


----------



## kmanick (Aug 26, 2007)

and raw "oiled" maple necks have a feeling all their own.
It's addictive, you can really feel the fret board under your fingers.
To me anyway, it just feels like a more responsive wood.


----------



## Pablo (Aug 26, 2007)

Maple just has better attack and definition than the other woods - which is why I prefer it.


----------



## Rigor Mortis (Aug 13, 2008)

I know this thread is old, but damn this guitar is beautiful.


----------



## Gregk (Aug 13, 2008)

woah! bump attack


----------



## Aaron (Aug 13, 2008)

What the bump is going on


----------



## daybean (Aug 13, 2008)

this thread and guitar are bumptastic!

...yes i know it doesnt make anysence.


----------



## RXTN (Aug 13, 2008)

I'd sell my soul for this one


----------



## Anthony (Aug 13, 2008)

SevenSevenSeven said:


> I know this thread is old, but damn this guitar is beautiful.



Ok?


----------



## chest rockwell (Aug 13, 2008)

ironic... it was the guitars birthday this week. send cake !!


----------



## Rigor Mortis (Aug 13, 2008)

chest rockwell said:


> ironic... it was the guitars birthday this week. send cake !!



Haha, how does it play now? After regular use I assume?


----------



## JerkyChid (Aug 13, 2008)

chest rockwell said:


> ironic... it was the guitars birthday this week. send cake !!


 
I'll send cake if you send beef jerky (and one of your 7s that you don't want no more)

It looks fantastic dude


----------



## chest rockwell (Aug 13, 2008)

it still plays amazing !! the fretboard is now filthy and look awesome.


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 13, 2008)

chest rockwell said:


> it still plays amazing !! the fretboard is now filthy and look awesome.



Mmmm worn maple boards are sexy!  New pics for us please Buz?! 

Btw....



chest rockwell said:


>



BEST. IBANEZ. HEADSTOCK. EVER.


----------



## Rigor Mortis (Aug 13, 2008)

It would be great to see it in person. You do use it live, right?

I wouldn't know, I haven't seen you guys since like.. February or August of 06.


----------



## Diogene303 (Aug 13, 2008)

Yeah, 

His been using this baby alright , have a look on there myspace website and your see it in action on the new record there doing 

Diogene


----------



## wannabguitarist (Aug 13, 2008)

Definitely going to see you guys with Protest the Hero in Orangevale. Hopefully this or that RGAwub will be there.


----------



## Rick (Aug 13, 2008)

Beautiful guitar.


----------



## friday11 (Oct 20, 2008)

i want this guitar too! it looks so awesome!!!


----------



## jrf8 (Oct 20, 2008)

chest rockwell said:


> fed ex was a day early.....sweet!!!



buzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 20, 2008)

Hey Buz, I HEAR YOU PLAY THE GUITAR


----------



## Mattmc74 (Oct 20, 2008)

Looks awesome!


----------

